# Really difficult embryo transfers - any chance for a bfp?



## IceCat (May 3, 2017)

Hello ladies,

I'm wondering if any of you with a history of difficult embryo transfers finally got a bfp? 

I've just had 2 double donor blasts transferred, it's my 8th cycle overall. I have a really bent cervix so my ETs are a total nightmare with bleeding, pain, changing catheters, using forceps and what not. This time I really tried to prepare and had a hysteroscopy with cervical dilation; I was also sedated before ET and had IV of 2 types of meds to prevent uterine contractions and relax muscles. Apparently none of this worked and my transfer was bad as always. They had to use some kind of rigid catheters and there was some blood - and all scientific researches say this lowers IVF success chances dramaticaly... I also want to mention that my only pregnancy (ended in a mc due to bad embryo quality) resulted from my easiest ET. For now I've already transferred 6 top grade donor embryos and was only getting bfns. I just feel like there's no hope for me to get pregnant at all...


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

Just wanted to wish you well and send a   The research does show that in general but there are lots of other examples of people succeeding after a bad transfer, so you never know.. My last 2 were terrible with blood all over the catheter. I was so upset about it as I’d specially had a hysteroscopy as well. I don’t think the dr had been very experienced. I hope you get some other reassuring posts to encourage you. Keep going, I’m sure you can get there x


----------



## IceCat (May 3, 2017)

StrawberrySundae - thank you so much for your reply and support! I hope your next cycle will be a successfull one.


----------



## StrawberrySundae (Jan 30, 2017)

You're welcome and thank you!   x


----------

